# Tempo Futuro



## michael1234567890

Gostaria um pouco de ajuda com o tempo futuro oral. Eu sei escrever "vou te dar o carro" com pronomes só (dar-to-ei) mas numa conversação viva eu nunca tenho ouvido nem um brasileiro nem um português dizer "dir-lho-ei" (vou lho dizer, lhe vou o dizer...). Ai é o problema, que não sei como um europeu o diria (do brasileiro mais ou menos tenho um sentido)... lisboetas, peço que responderem!

Aliás, que é que acham de "eu vou comprá-lo para nós" (comprar-no-lo-ei??)


----------



## Outsider

Coloquialmente, o futuro simples é raro em português. Usa-se geralmente o tempo composto.



> Aliás, que é que acham de "eu vou comprá-lo para nós" (comprar-no-lo-ei??)


Está certíssimo. "Comprar-no-lo-ei" também, mas é coisa que não se costuma dizer.


----------



## Tomby

No dia 9 de Outubro eu disse no tópico "conjugação dos verbos principais"


> "Em termos gerais a conjugação portuguesa não é muito difícil para os espanhóis, porém há coisas importantes, por exemplo, não misturar o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo simples (amei) com o composto (tenho amado), saber usar a mesóclise (amar-te-ei, amar-te-ia), usar o futuro de conjuntivo (quando amares) quase em desuso em espanhol e o infinitivo pessoal flexionado (para nós amarmos) por não existir em espanhol".


E o nosso colega Jazyk respondeu:


> "Concordo com tudo o que Tombatossals disse, com exceção disto: saber usar a mesóclise (amar-te-ei, amar-te-ia)
> Esta colocação pronominal é completamente desusada para a devastadora maioria dos brasileiros. Não me parece que você deva preocupar-se com ela no momento. Pode tranqüilamente colocar o pronome antes do verbo (como se faz em espanhol), ainda mais falando com uma brasileira.


Espero que estas duas respostas tenham sido de ajuda.
Cumprimentos!

P.S. Link, pontos #4 e #5


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> . "Comprar-no-lo-ei"  é coisa que não se costuma dizer.


 
A primeira boa noticia que tive hoje


----------



## Outsider

Aliás, pensando melhor, não tenho a certeza de que "Comprar-no-lo-ei" esteja certo. Se ouvisse esta frase, a minha primeira interpretação seria que "eu" ia comprar algo a "nós", o que não faz sentido.

P.S. Vejam também esta discussão, acerca de um exemplo parecido no espanhol.


----------



## yes.one

Na minha modesta opinião, cada vez menos usamos os pronomes em nosso cotidiano. Atualmente, mesmo dizer "eu vou comprá-lo para nós" é incomum. Até porque o pronome só será usado quando o contexto permitir entender do que se está falando, isto é, anteriormente já foi citado o que será comprado e para não repetir essa informação é que o pronome é utilisado num segundo momento. Por isso, cada vez é mais comum que se diga apenas, "eu vou comprar para nós" omitindo, mesmo, o pronome oblíquo. Pelo menos é o que tenho observado. 

Quanto à expressão comprar-no-lo-ei, não existe pronome oblíquo "no", logo ela é incorreta. O certo, "gramatical" e formalmente falando, seria comprá-lo-ei.


----------



## Outsider

yes.one said:


> Quanto à expressão comprar-no-lo-ei, não existe pronome oblíquo "no", logo ela é incorreta. O certo, "gramatical" e formalmente falando, seria comprá-lo-ei.


Está enganado. "No" é uma forma apocopada de "nos" perfeitamente legítima, e aliás obrigatória neste contexto.


----------



## jazyk

Certíssimo o Outsider. Talvez tenha causado estranheza ao companheiro Yes.one o _no-lo_, que não é nada comum no Brasil e que tenho certeza de que muitos brasileiros desconhecem (infelizmente). Trata-se da combinação do pronome de objeto indireto com o objeto direto, sintetizado abaixo:

me + o/a/os/as = mo, ma, mos, mas
te + o/a/os/as = to, ta, tos, tas
lhe + o/a/os/as = lho, lha, lhos, lhas
nos + o/a/os/as = no-lo, no-la, no-los, no-las
vos + o/a/os/as = vo-lo, vo-la, vo-los, vo-las
lhes + o/a/os/as = lho, lha, lhos, lhas

Alguns exemplos para que fique claro o uso desses pronomes _binários_, come lhes chamei uma vez:

Onde está a camisa que estava aqui? - Eu ta dei ontem, não lembras? (dá-la a ti)
O Márcio comprou-nos um mapa e abriu-no-lo para que víssemos aonde tínhamos de ir (abriu-o para nós)

Na vida real não teria coragem de dizer nenhuma das frases acima  , mas é assim que funcionam.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Está enganado. "No" é uma forma apocopada de "nos" perfeitamente legítima, e aliás obrigatória neste contexto.


 
Meu Deus, isso é hilário, Hi-LÁ-RI-O !!!

Não seria mais simples dizer ao nosso amigo Michael, que com muito boa vontade tenta aprender o nosso idioma, que se ele algum dia ousar dizer coisa parecida com 'compra-no-lo-ei', ele irá soar como uma galinha gaga com sotaque ianque ( talvez uma galinha Guernesey gaga ) ?!  

Bom senso, gente, bom senso !!!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Relaxe, Macunaíma. 
Eu não estava a falar com o Michael, pois não? 

Aliás (depois de ter respirado fundo e contado até dez) sugiro-lhe que releia o que eu disse ao Michael, na primeira resposta deste tópico.


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Certíssimo o Outsider. Talvez tenha causado estranheza ao companheiro Yes.one o _no-lo_, que não é nada comum no Brasil e que tenho certeza de que muitos brasileiros desconhecem (infelizmente).


 
Conhecer até que nós conhecemos, mas nós certamente temos uma percepção muito mais lúdica da nossa língua. 

Adoro essa frase do Érico Veríssimo, que li uma vez na coluna semanal que ele escreve n'O Globo, do Rio de Janeiro:

"Eu acho que a gramática deve levar uma surra todos os dias para aprender quem é que manda."

Se uma 'regra' gramatical deixou de atender às necessidades de comunicação e expressão dos falantes contemporâneos da língua, ela está REVOGADA. É assim que a maioria dos brasileiros, felizmente, pensa.


----------



## michael1234567890

Bom, primeiramente, NUNCA, digo NUN-CA usaria uma coisa parecida a "comprar-no-lo-ei" (nem posso pensá-lo). Eu só perguntava acerca do jeito que se fale noutras terras lusófonas e quão comum é em Portugal ouvir usar a mesóclise...

Também interessa-me a discussão sobre o uso correcto dela porque quero dominar o português escrito.

O que tenho aprendido através desta maravilhosa discussão é o seguinte: Enquanto os portugueses usam os futuros tradicionais, sim usam também a ênclise e a mesóclise, mas isto é cada vez mais raro devido ao desaparecimento do futuro simples. Porém, um português nunca diria algo assim:

Quando chegarmos to direi.
Quando chegarmos dir-te-ei.
Quando chegarmos direi-to.

Só

Quando chegarmos dir-to-ei.

Ou

Quando chegarmos to vou dizer/vou dizer-to

--------------------
E isso(??):

Quando chegarmos te vou o dizer/te vou dizé-lo/vou-te dizé-lo.


Eu conheço bem as regras de ortografia, pesquiso só o costume oral...

Obrigado a todos


----------



## AGATHA2

Quanto gosto de participar de longe às vossas "guerras" Portugal - Brasil  Menos gosto quando eu tenho as mesmas animosidades con os companheros da Alemania do norte


----------



## Brazuca

Michael, na variante oral brasileira, a frase seria ainda mais simples:

"Quando chegarmos, eu lhe digo [isso]."

A mesóclise está praticamente extinta em nossa comunicação oral (em meus 27 anos, NUNCA alguém utilizou uma mesóclise enquanto conversava comigo).

Mesmo em textos escritos formais, seu uso é considerado por muitos como algo pedante.

Uma frase gramaticalmente correta, como "Se eu pudesse, tê-lo-ia feito", facilmente é escrita "Se eu pudesse, teria feito isso" ou mesmo "Se eu pudesse, eu o teria feito" (apesar de a gramática normativa condenar a colocação pronominal deste último exemplo).


----------



## Macunaíma

Brazuca said:


> Uma frase gramaticalmente correta, como "Se eu pudesse, tê-lo-ia feito", facilmente é escrita "Se eu pudesse, teria feito isso" ou mesmo "Se eu pudesse, eu o teria feito" (apesar de a gramática normativa condenar a colocação pronominal deste último exemplo).


 
Caro Brazuca,

A gramática brasileira não só *NÃO* condena como *INSTRUI* a usar o pronome oblíquo anteposto ao verbo ou locução verbal quando estes forem precedidos de pronome reto ( lembra aquela regrinha "advérbios e pronomes retos atraem o oblíquo" ? ).

Você devia estar falando da gramática portuguesa, que tem algumas normas diferentes, entre as quais aquela que permite inclusive o uso do pronome reflexivo para de dirigir a uma terceira pessoa ( quem já não ouviu um português dizer "preciso falar consigo" ou "Trouxe isto para si"? ), o que no Brasil não é possível.

Então, no Brasil: 
- "Eu a vi ontem", e não "Eu vi-a ontem".
- "Não me olhe assim!" e não "Não olhe-me assim!"

Dúvidas poderão ser facilmente dirimidas (palavra esquisitíssima) consultando uma gramática brasileira...

Inté mais!


----------



## Brazuca

Macunaíma, tem toda a razão. Consultando aqui minha gramática brasileira do Celso Cunha, para os tempos Futuro do Presente e/ou Futuro do Pretérito, dá-se apenas a próclise ou a mesóclise.

Assim, meus exemplos do post anterior ficariam:

"Se eu pudesse, tê-lo-ia feito" ou "Se eu pudesse, eu o teria feito"

O que a gramática veda (e que eu confundi) é a ênclise.

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Quanto gosto de participar de longe às vossas "guerras" Portugal - Brasil


Não há nenhuma guerra Portugal-Brasil, Agatha. O que há são pessoas que exigem que o mundo inteiro fale exactamente como elas, por um lado, e outras que toleram a diferença.


----------



## Outsider

michael1234567890 said:


> Quando chegarmos to direi.
> Quando chegarmos dir-te-ei.
> Quando chegarmos direi-to.


Como lembrou o Brazuca, com verbos no futuro do indicativo não é permitida a ênclise em português.
(Se bem que os galegos falem assim...)



michael1234567890 said:


> Só
> 
> Quando chegarmos dir-to-ei.
> 
> Ou
> 
> Quando chegarmos to vou dizer/vou dizer-to


A alternativa correcta é "Vou-to dizer". 



michael1234567890 said:


> Quando chegarmos te vou o dizer/te vou dizé-lo/vou-te dizé-lo.


Veja acima.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Não há nenhuma guerra Portugal-Brasil, Agatha. O que há são pessoas que exigem que o mundo inteiro fale exactamente como elas, por um lado, e outras que toleram a diferença.


 
Certo, Outsider, muito certo.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá pessoal,
Especialmente para quem está a dar os primeiros passos no português, fica esta advertência:
"*Não* deixe-me só!"  
construções deste género estão sempre erradas porque os pronomes *"me"*, *"te"*, *"lhe"*, *"nos"*, *"se"*, são "atraídos" pelos *advérbios de negação*, ocorrendo a próclise. 
O correcto é "Não me deixe só!".


----------



## jazyk

> Se uma 'regra' gramatical deixou de atender às necessidades de comunicação e expressão dos falantes contemporâneos da língua, ela está REVOGADA. É assim que a maioria dos brasileiros, felizmente, pensa.


Não se esqueça, meu caro, de que a língua portuguesa não é exclusividade nossa. Ela é falada em vários outros países. Infelizmente, acho que você está aqui só para causar polêmica e não oferece ajuda de fato a ninguém que esteja interessado nesta língua compartilhada por tantas nações, falada não só no Brasil. 

Viu bem o que escrevi?



> Na vida real não teria coragem de dizer nenhuma das frases acima  , mas é assim que funcionam.


Não sugeri que ninguém me seguisse (eu mesmo não sigo isso, como já expliquei), mas porque tirar mais essa expressividade da língua portuguesa? Ela existe quer você queira quer não.


----------



## Tomby

Macunaíma said:


> Então, no Brasil:
> - "Eu a vi ontem", e não "Eu vi-a ontem".
> - "Não me olhe assim!" e não "Não olhe-me assim!"


Macunaíma, desculpe se estou errado; por favor, repare que sou um simples estudante de português. 
Na minha opinião está certo "Eu a vi ontem" no Brasil. Também está certo "Não me olhe assim!", tanto para o português de Portugal quanto para o português do Brasil, mas acho que é incorrecto, ora no Brasil, ora em Portugal "Não olhe-me assim!" porque numa oração negativa é prioritário o uso da próclise. 
A minha dúvida é se está certo, em Portugal, dizer "_Eu vi-a ontem_" porque se o verbo vem precedido de certos advérbios (ainda, já, bem, mal, talvez, sempre, só, etc.) então precisa do uso da próclise. 
Quanto à mesóclise, que já não se usa no Brasil, por vezes a tenho vista na linguagem escrita. Só uma vez a ouvi, foi numa reportagem da RTPi que um candidato à Presidência de Cabo Verde ou de Santo Tomé e Príncipe (num destes países) pronunciou uma frase usando este _fenómeno_ gramatical.
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## jazyk

> A minha dúvida é se está certo, em Portugal, dizer "Eu vi-a ontem" porque se o verbo vem precedido de certos advérbios (ainda, já, bem, mal, talvez, sempre, só, etc.) então precisa do uso da próclise.


Claro que está, tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal. A diferença é que essa construção no Brasil não é nada freqüente na linguagem falada.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> A minha dúvida é se está certo, em Portugal, dizer "_Eu vi-a ontem_" porque se o verbo vem precedido de certos advérbios (ainda, já, bem, mal, talvez, sempre, só, etc.) então precisa do uso da próclise.


Está certo, porque nesse caso o advérbio não vem antes do verbo, mas depois.


----------



## Brazuca

Não creio que haja alguém aqui com o intuito de criar polêmica como um hobby, jazyk. O que há, penso, são diferentes formas de pensar um organismo vivo e em constante mutação, a língua que falamos, e que muitas vezes são colocadas de uma forma que não privilegia o equilíbrio entre o normativo e o uso cotidiano.

Com toda a certeza, é o povo quem dita sua língua, e não catedráticos sentados atrás de sua mesinha rabiscando notas normativas e condenando isto ou aquilo. Estes, sim, é que se preocupam em polemizar com aquilo que não lhes pertence, fazendo da língua um filho que teimam em querer todo engomadinho.

O que penso importante para um espaço de discussão tão saudável quanto este, e aí concordo com você, é a preocupação em informar aos aprendizes de nossa língua sobre o que a gramática versa (ou seja, a norma) e os matizes que cada cultura, cada sociedade opta por usar e oferece.

Se optarmos pelo apego xiíta à gramática, pareceremos robôs ambulantes; se ficarmos com a linguagem oral, não haverá vassoura educacional suficiente para limpar toda a sujeira que ela traz consigo. Assim, creio ser importante o equilíbrio.

Um exemplo bizarro para esse fenômeno é o gerundismo praticado por aqui: "poderemos estar fazendo", "estaremos informando"... Particularmente, acho-o horrível e descabido, mas seu uso é assustadoramente crescente e nem eu, nem você poderemos impedir sua fixação definitiva, dada a quantidade enorme de pessoas que o empregam (há muito ele saiu da área do telemarketing).

Se alguém entrar aqui e utilizar um gerundismo, eu posso ter a petulância de dizer que seu uso está errado? Absolutamente não. O gerundismo não é incorreto do ponto de vista gramatical, apenas o seu uso é inoportuno na maior parte das vezes em que é, de fato, utilizado. E é isso que eu devo sublinhar, não desancar quem quer que seja pelo fato de tê-lo utilizado.

O patrulhamento é traiçoeiro. Ainda mais quando o assunto é a língua que falamos.

Um abraço


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Infelizmente, acho que você está aqui só para causar polêmica e não oferece ajuda de fato a ninguém que esteja interessado nesta língua compartilhada por tantas nações, falada não só no Brasil.


 
Temper, Jazyck, temper !! Um pouco de senso de humor lhe cairia bem...

No mais, acho que o que realmente atrapalha quem tenta aprender a nossa língua é o excesso de informações inúteis, regras obsoletas e bizantinices cretinas ( note que eu não disse aqui que VOCÊ é cretino, absolutamente... ).

Por que tentar fazer um pobre estudante 'entender' o uso de algo como 'compra-no-lo-ei' ( eu não canso de me chocar! ), quando seria bem mais simples instruí-lo que isso é um delírio, um sonho de uma noite de verão de algum acadêmico velhinho ? Lembre-se que para ele é muito fácil simplesmente desistir de aprender "essa língua esquisita" e se acomodar no inglês-básico-de-todos-nós...

Eu penso que é uma questão de bom senso.

Quanto a ser polêmico, talvez eu o seja um pouco. Talvez esteja me expressando de uma forma veemente demais para os padrões mais ou menos unânimes vigentes neste fórum. Mas digam o que disserem, eu não ofendi (ao menos não INTENCIONALMENTE ) ninguém. Quer dizer: um ou outro mais suscetível sempre irá se ofender com alguma coisa, mas o mundo não pode parar por isso.

Resumidamente: pontos de vistas diversos são necessários. Eu não me importo que você discorde dos meus, contanto que não se encrespe quando eu discordo dos seus, e no final, somos todos _well-rounded gentlemen, aren't we?_

Kind regards.


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Claro que está, *tanto no Brasil* quanto em Portugal. A diferença é que essa construção no Brasil não é nada freqüente na linguagem falada.


 
Como uma última picuinha eu gostaria de dizer que *NÃO*, não é correto no Brasil (vide post anterior). Caso discorde, favor citar a fonte.


----------



## jazyk

> Como uma última picuinha eu gostaria de dizer que *NÃO*, não é correto no Brasil (vide post anterior). Caso discorde, favor citar a fonte.


Muito interessante. Primeiro vocês dizem que as tais regras não devem ser respeitadas, e depois vêm com uma regra, aparentemente inventada por vocês.

Cito a gramática de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, que, se não me falha a memória, foi citada como oposta à ênclise com pronomes pessoais do caso reto:

É, ainda, preferida a próclise:
1)Nas orações que contêm uma palavra negativa (não, nunca, jamais, ninguém, nada, etc.) quando entre ela e o verbo não há pausa.
2)Nas orações iniciadas com pronomes e advérbios interrogativos.
3)Nas orações iniciadas por palavras exclamativas, bem como nas orações que exprimem desejo
4)Nas orações subordinadas desenvolvidas, ainda quando a conjunção esteja oculta.
5)Com o gerúndio regido da preposição em.
6)Com os infinitivos soltos, mesmo quando modificados por negação, é lícita a próclise ou a ênclise, embora haja acentuada tendência para esta última colocação pronominal.
7)Quando o verbo vem antecedido de certos advérbios (bem, mal, ainda, já, sempre,s ó, talvez, etc.) ou expressoões adverbiais e não há pausa que os separe.
8)Quando a oração, disposta em ordem inversa, se inicia por objeto direto ou predicativo.
9)Quando o sujeito da oração, anteposto ao verbo, contém o numeral ambos ou algums dos pronomes indefinidos (todo, tudo, alguém, outro, qualquer, etc.)
10)Nas orações alternativas.

Como se vê, não se diz nada a respeito dos tais pronomes pessoais que supostamente exigem a próclise. 



> Por que tentar fazer um pobre estudante 'entender' o uso de algo como 'compra-no-lo-ei' ( eu não canso de me chocar! ), quando seria bem mais simples instruí-lo que isso é um delírio, um sonho de uma noite de verão de algum acadêmico velhinho ? Lembre-se que para ele é muito fácil simplesmente desistir de aprender "essa língua esquisita" e se acomodar no inglês-básico-de-todos-nós...


 


> "Concordo com tudo o que Tombatossals disse, com exceção disto: saber usar a mesóclise (amar-te-ei, amar-te-ia)
> Esta colocação pronominal é completamente desusada para a devastadora maioria dos brasileiros. Não me parece que você deva preocupar-se com ela no momento. Pode tranqüilamente colocar o pronome antes do verbo (como se faz em espanhol), ainda mais falando com uma brasileira.


Acho que lhe faria bem ler toda a discussão antes de emitir as suas opiniões infundadas. Lembre-se também que não se pode reduzir a língua portuguesa ao Brasil, e dizer que a mesóclise não existe é isso sim querer iludir o aluno. 



> Quanto a ser polêmico, talvez eu o seja um pouco. Talvez esteja me expressando de uma forma veemente demais para os padrões mais ou menos unânimes vigentes neste fórum. Mas digam o que disserem, eu não ofendi (ao menos não INTENCIONALMENTE ) ninguém. Quer dizer: um ou outro mais suscetível sempre irá se ofender com alguma coisa, mas o mundo não pode parar por isso.


Duvido que alguém esteja ofendido aqui.



> Lembre-se que para ele é muito fácil simplesmente desistir de aprender "essa língua esquisita" e se acomodar no inglês-básico-de-todos-nós...


Se é que você conhece bem o fórum, deve ter notado que a grande maioria das pessoas que freqüentam este lugar virtual tem um inglês que há muito tempo deixou de ser básico. Se estão aprendendo português ou qualquer outra língua, é porque já dominam o inglês. Mais uma vez, perdeu uma grande chance de ficar calado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Jazyk, que você tenha se dado ao trabalho de digitar aquele trecho é de uma puerilidade comovente! 
Eu estou em dúvida entre ficar impressionado com o seu empenho alfarrábico-beletrístico ( note que eu me dou a liberdade de criar as minhas próprias expressões. rsrsrs ), ou se começo a repensar o que disse sobre você não ter senso de humor .


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Mais uma vez, perdeu uma grande chance de ficar calado.


 
Já notou como alguns indivíduos parecem se comprazer no escândalo, parecem buscar mesmo se cercar de sensacionalismo e recebem despejos de calúnias como se fossem dádivas dos céus? Buscam o extremo, o exagero, o hiporbólico e o paradoxo como meios de atingir a máxima expressividade possível.Buscam uma ruptura, algo libertador, enquanto outras, de espírito mais metódico e burocrático, são os responsáveis pela manutenção da ordem.

Uma vez que o progresso se dá através de uma dialética de antíteses ( eu espero que você já tenha lido Hegel, ou tido aulas sobre ele pelo menos ), podemos concluir que aquele primeiro tipo de pessoas é a antítese, o segundo é a tese, e o resultado do 'embate' entre essas forças é a síntese, o progresso, a 'marcha da história'.

Portanto, veja bem, são forças complementares, que embora se repilam, juntas levam a uma nova dimensão do entendimento.Tese, antítese e síntese.

Quanto a sua infelicíssima citação acima, eu particularmente não acredito que exista tal coisa: "oportunidade para ficar calado", ainda mais em um fórum. Enquanto eu tiver uma centelha de opinião, ela será exprimida.

Discorde sempre que quiser, mas por favor, tenha _*wit*_.


----------



## jazyk

You want some wit? Here goes some: opinions are like ass***es, everyone has one.

Da próxima vez fundamente melhor a sua.


----------



## yes.one

Primeiramente perdoem a informação incorreta quanto ao uso do pronome oblíquo (nos) e obrigada pelas correções. 
De todos maneiras, se bem entendi a discussão começou em função de uma dúvida relacionada à fala. Na questão de michael está claro que as regras gramaticais que regem o uso dos pronomes lhe são conhecidas. Assim sendo, reitero a primeira parte da minha resposta. 
No Brasil o uso do pronome oblíquo, em se tratando de oralidade, é cada vez mais incomum. No cotidiano as pessoas acabam por omití-lo. A gente costuma dizer: eu entregarei, dificilmente eu te entregarei ou eu o entregarei e menos eu to entregarei. Da mesma forma se diz: eu vou entregar, novamente com a omissão do pronome. Essa é a forma comum do brasileiro falar.


----------



## jazyk




----------



## Vanda

De novo: 
Podem discutir idéias à vontade - até morrer ou até cansarem - mas, por favor, lembrem-se de manter a gentileza, o cavalheirismo e o respeito, que, sei, todos nós aqui temos. 

A moderadora


----------



## Outsider

yes.one said:


> Primeiramente perdoem a informação incorreta quanto ao uso do pronome oblíquo (nos) e obrigada pelas correções.


Tudo bem, eu sei que no Brasil não usam muito a ênclise. Aliás, formas contraídas como "no-lo" (o Jazyk chamou-as "pronomes binários" uma vez) são raras mesmo em Portugal.


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> You want some wit? Here goes some: opinions are like ass***es, everyone has one.


 
Shame, oh, shame! Francamente, Jazyk...Eu fiz questão de dar uma olhada nos seus posts anteriores para confirmar a minha suspeita: aqui você atingiu o fundo do poço! Você deveria controlar mais as suas emoções em público...

No entanto, isso tudo acabou sendo muito esclarecedor para mim. Eu acho que a diferença que realmente há entre nós dois é que você é um operário da língua, daqueles zelosos e acríticos, enquanto eu estaria no time dos engenheiros. É a diferença entre a literatura e a gramatologia ou lexicografia, para exemplificar.

É impressionante como a despeito de qualquer esforço para levar o debate para um plano superior, o da abordagem da _questão da língua_, você insiste em chafurdar na banalidade, voltando a citar regrinhas, se agarrando encarniçadamente a cada tábua de salvação que você garimpa dos seus alfarrábios e das suas gramáticas corroídas de traças ( eu não poderia deixar de citar a forma apocopada do pronome oblíquo da 1ª pessoa do plural, aquela pérola de inestimável valor...rsrs ), se apresentando com uma figura cada vez mais lamentavelmente patética e deprimente.

Bem, eu desisto de debater com você. Até porque, francamente, você não representa nenhum desafio intelectual, uma vez que você não pensa, apenas reproduz ( canhestra e equivocadamente ). Também não vou mais retrucar suas irrelevâncias. Eu não estou aqui para me demorar em quetões de pronomes, eu deixei isso bem superado na oitava série ginasial.

Eu apenas gostaria de sugerir que você lesse mais, se dedicasse mais à literatura e não deixasse que a sua gramática se transformasse em uma limitação para você: limitação à expressividade, à liberdade e à beleza.

Veja bem a frase de assinatura da nossa moderadora Vanda: você acha que um gênio como Guimarães Rosa não conhecia a gramática da língua em que escrevia ou apenas não se deixava cercear por ela? A sobrevivência de língua depende muito mais de pessoas como um Guimarães Rosa, um James Joyce, pessoas que se sentem à vontade com a língua que falam e em que escrevem; criadores, enfim.

Ouse mais, pense criticamente e junte-se àqueles que fazem do português uma língua viva. E deixe de ser tão infinitamente chato !


----------



## magdala

michael1234567890 said:


> Gostaria um pouco de ajuda com o tempo futuro oral. Eu sei escrever "vou te dar o carro" com pronomes só (dar-to-ei) mas numa conversação viva eu nunca tenho ouvido nem um brasileiro nem um português dizer "dir-lho-ei" (vou lho dizer, lhe vou o dizer...). Ai é o problema, que não sei como um europeu o diria (do brasileiro mais ou menos tenho um sentido)... lisboetas, peço que responderem!
> 
> Aliás, que é que acham de "eu vou comprá-lo para nós" (comprar-no-lo-ei??)


 
Olá a todos!
Não sei se repararam mas tem andado por aí pessoal "à turra e à massa", pergunto-me eu porquê?
Ao fim e ao cabo o Michael apresentou uma questão muito simples e directamente aos lisboetas ( se não for muito incómodo é favor voltar a ler o post dele).
Eu não sou lisboeta, nem sequer portuguesa, mas vivi aqui (na grande área de Lisboa)quase toda a minha vida, por isso acho que posso falar com tanto acerto, em determinadas áreas, como qualquer português. 
Quanto à questão em causa, posso acrescentar, depois de tudo o que foi dito, que o tempo verbal mais utilizado hoje em dia, no sentido coloquial, quando queremos empregar o futuro, é o presente. Ex:
Em vez de "Amanhã, virás à minha casa?" diz-se comummente:" Amanhã *vens* à minha casa?"
Michael, o exemp . que tu deste: "vou-te dar o carro", ou "vou dar-te o carro" são ambos usados em Portugal, ou seja Lisboa e arredores (esta é só uma brincadeira usada por alguns lisboetas que acham que só a capital é que conta, mas penso que diz-se mais para espicaçar en especial os portuenses).
Outro exemplo: Vais finalmente contar-me o que se passou? eu *conto*-te a próxima semana. En vez do rebuscado: contar-te-ei a próxima semana.
Quanto ao exemplo supracitado a vermelho, o 1º é correcto, o 2º só em sonhos agrestes.


----------



## Makumbera

"Não deixe-me só" é HIPERCORREÇÃO.

E o bom brasileiro diria assim:

"Quando A GENTE chegar, eu te conto."



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Então, no Brasil:
> - "Eu a vi ontem", e não "Eu vi-a ontem".
> - "Não me olhe assim!" e não "Não olhe-me assim!"



No contexto formal, todas são aceitas com exceção desse "Não olhe-me assim" o qual é uma hipercorreção enclítica, já que a palavra negativa atrai o pronome oblíquo átono formando a próclise...
Claro que isso só gramaticalmente, porque oralmente eu diria:

Eu vi ELA ontem...

Abraços...


----------

